
Why AppLovin was acquired for $1.4B and who's next - IamFermat
https://medium.com/@kevinleong789/why-applovin-was-acquired-for-1-4b-and-whos-next-39fccf04f51e#.ngilesku3
======
wodahs02
Chartboost is so widely adopted? I don't hear of them so much. That said, I
know they are really big with games, so maybe if you dominate games, you sorta
dominate

------
sdneirf
I am surprised too that Mopub has slipped so much. It would be awesome to see
a time series of all the SDK install base over time.

~~~
pamelabuck
Twitter is the champ in snatching defeat from the jaws of victory

------
raimundjoss
Looking at the exits here, why do people say adtech is out of fashion. I mean,
there are some really big exits here.

------
safdeep
This is great chart. If I was an acquirer that hasn't bought anyone, this is
what I want to dig into

------
pamelabuck
Isn't the SDKs apples and oranges? I think some like Vungle are video ads and
not display ads.

~~~
esthermun
I think the point is they all serve ads

------
adeel4
It would be great if you put how much they raised next the the exit column.

~~~
IamFermat
Good point, I'll add it in a bit.

